# Here's an idea



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It always helps to have some products that don't take a lot of time or materials to make. 
I can make a couple of these an hour, board to finish.

I use 5/4 stock that isn't cupped, cupping makes them too thin when you get done planing.

I cut it to size on the miter saw, 15" x at least 7", then I trace the pattern from an original I got from my mother in law that is over 100 years old. Then cut it out on the bs, then take it to the spindle sander with a narrow bit. Then plane, and route and sand.

Sounds like a lot, but when you get a dozen or so in the works, you'll be surprised at how fast it goes.

I'm selling these for $25 each, $35 if you get them at my retail locations.

I think the price point is great on this item. It's simple to make, and is one more arrow in your quiver of things to make money from.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Really nice idea & workmanship Russell.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Bill, I already sold 25% of my stock. 
The others will go to the retail location.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Think outside the box… Dont stick with just the pig… there's plenty of other "animals" that make good shapes.

This first one I was gonna cut a different shape , but the fish's eye seemed to just jump out at me.










Chicken, anyone?










When I was making these and giving them away (where I used to work) this cow shape was pretty well liked.



















This was my "go to" for a fish shape. The nose and tail stayed the same, but I made several different sizes by extending the "body" length.










I'll see your pig…










And raise you one.










I used the profile of my Honda GoldWing (you can see the pencil lines)



















And another in a more "cruiser" style










Need a bit more cutting room? Just add some more to the bottom and the top profile is still obvious.










Cars, barns and houses? Yep, did a few of them too.


----------

